# Best Guitarists Poll - TalkClassical - Search Engine Placeholder...



## Cosmic Cowboy (May 31, 2018)

Apparently the "Best British Guitarists" Polls are not appearing when searches are done either within the forum or on the search engine of your choice.

This thread will serve as a search placeholder for any of the polls which either exist or will be created.

The first four polls are - "Best British Guitarists" in a quarterfinal format in which you can choose up to five guitarists within each group. After a certain point in time the top five within each group will move on to the semi-finals, the conference finals, and finally the final finals...

If there is any interest after that a second set of polls for "Best American/Canadian/ International Brigade Guitarists" will follow and the top five of each of these two categories will square off for a "Top Five Guitarists Of All Time" match up.

The decision was made to widen the second category by expanding the countries of origin because the two best "American" guitarists are actually Canadian - Neil Young and Robbie Robertson and it wouldn't be fair to exclude Rory Gallagher, The Edge, Angus Young, Rick Brewster, or Lobby Loyde from consideration.

This thread will occasionally be bumped to keep the polls together...

Best British Guitarists Poll - Quarterfinals - Group A

Best British Guitarists Poll - Quarterfinals - Group B

Best British Guitarists Poll - Quarterfinals - Group C

Best British Guitarists Poll - Quarterfinals - Group D


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese (Jan 8, 2013)

What about Kevin Borich?

as Lobby Loyde(John Baslington Lyde*)* was born in Longreach, Queensland


----------



## Cosmic Cowboy (May 31, 2018)

EddieRUKiddingVarese said:


> What about Kevin Borich?
> 
> as Lobby Loyde(John Baslington Lyde*)* was born in Longreach, Queensland


Oh hell yeah! - He would be on the list - why wouldn't he? - You do know that we are the only two people on the entire forum who have the vaguest idea as to who Kevin Borich is right? -


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese (Jan 8, 2013)

I've posted quite a bit if Kevin and the La De Da's on here

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/The_La_De_Das


----------



## SixFootScowl (Oct 17, 2011)

Of course my all time Guitar hero (when I was 16 I wore a blue jean blazer just like the one he wore on the cover of his album And Live):


----------



## Cosmic Cowboy (May 31, 2018)

He really could let it just rip -


----------

